# Quick Upgrade - 3pm.



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UK-M will be closed for a 10 mins at 3pm for a quick upgrade.

Hopefully this update will solve the Safari, YouTube and iPad posting problems.

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't worry folks.

I will be back after the update.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So long folks, see you on the tother side


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So long folks, see you on the tother side


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

And we're back!

Sorry it took slightly longer than planned..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

That was 32 mins by my count Mr!!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DrHunter said:


> That was 32 mins by my count Mr!!!


Yeah, I was finished in 10 but it took another 22mins to back up JPaychecks Likes.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

i done the washing up for the wife whilst uk-m was shut down,so thats me in the wifes good books...cheers lorian


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Yeah, I was finished in 10 but it took another 22mins to back up JPaychecks Likes.


haha thanks!

It was worth it, I am about to post something absolutly awesome. Stand back Lorian, I'm coming through!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha thanks!
> 
> It was worth it, I am about to post something absolutly awesome. Stand back Lorian, I'm coming through!


 :lol:


----------

